
Sweden: Cash became more trouble than it’s worth - tim333
https://www.theguardian.com/money/2019/mar/09/sweden-how-cash-became-more-trouble-than-its-worth
======
jimrhods23
Governments love the fact that cash is going away. No more anonymous
transactions (besides Bitcoin, but it's not that easy for the general public
to use or understand) and an easy way to track potential taxable revenue.

